# Ready and Waiting!! 6-8 coming



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got all ready for our *hopefully* first plowing event of the year!! 6-8 is forecast so we will see what happens!


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice truck, plow, sander and house. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

i think it's coming your way. just missed us.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks guys! It better. I live a little north of Joplin, about 8 miles and it's just flurring. My mom lives on the south end of Joplin and says it's like a blizzard down there but not sticking to the roads quite yet.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*ATTENTION SNOW STORM! :

PLEASE MOVE EAST >>>>>>>>>:waving:*


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

But Hang Out Here A Bit!!


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I must say that is one Nice CHEV!! The house aint too shabby either!

Cheers


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

PLM-1;503489 said:


> But Hang Out Here A Bit!!


Nice truck! How much ballast you have in back?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

POPO4995;503517 said:


> Nice truck! How much ballast you have in back?


1040 sand ballast. Then I have my spreader and about 600 worth of melt in there for now. The garage door in my shop was dripping FREEZING cold water on me so i decided to stop there. Usually it's loaded until i can't load anymore. I would say my gross as it sits right now is around 8800lbs.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thats a real nice set-up you got there, i love the truck! I feel ur pain i have only plowed once this year, and that was slush! How much snow do u have now?payup


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

It's really pourin down a little south of here, it's just light snow here so far. Here's a pic of the ballast (can you tell I'm bored!?) and one of daddy's helpers (don't look at my nasty garage!). And yes, that's good 'ole me in the pic too.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

PLM-1;503535 said:



> It's really pourin down a little south of here, it's just light snow here so far. Here's a pic of the ballast (can you tell I'm bored!?) and one of daddy's helpers (don't look at my nasty garage!). And yes, that's good 'ole me in the pic too.


Nice man, it looks like its building s/w of you near tulsa! How do you like the fisher v ?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Tulsa isn't too far! I really like the fisher. I can only compare it to an old western cable operated, however. It takes all of 1 minute to hook up, the head lights are great and it looks great!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah ur set-up looks great on ur truck, do u ever find that the new fisher lights can of block ur vision? I have the same truck and a fisher hd, it seems to me that the lights do block some vision!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Really like the blade!!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I don't notice any blockage. I just looked at our forecast and we've been downgraded to 2-4 :crying: But really, as long as I get to push I don't care!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

PLM-1;503579 said:


> I don't notice any blockage. I just looked at our forecast and we've been downgraded to 2-4 :crying: But really, as long as I get to push I don't care!!


Well it looks like you got dry sloted, but u have to watch the upper level disturbance out to ur west! Just look at ur radar, should be snowing better now! Thats where you will get ur 2-4 from, also watch the temps you need 32 or below for it to stick on surface areas!


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey any pics or Vids with that plow in action


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

winter storm warning here 8-15 inches by tomarrow after noon!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE TRUCK WERE STILL WAITING HERE ON THE I95 CORRIDOR FOR OUR FIRST REAL ONE ALSO HOPE WE ALL GET SOMETHING THIS YEAR*


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Beautiful truck. Ill keep my fingures crossed for you.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I just took my SO to work. The pavement was totally clear just wet 40 minutes ago. Now there is atleast an inch. I can't believe how fast it's coming down.


----------



## zappalawn (Dec 18, 2007)

KINNCO;503484 said:


> *ATTENTION SNOW STORM! :
> 
> PLEASE MOVE EAST >>>>>>>>>:waving:*


i with you on that bro


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Amazing....joplin isn't but a hop ...skip ...and a jump from me and we have had 24" this year. Cant tell ya how many times I've been out.


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Just clipped me here this morning we got out at 3:00am and got a whopping 2" in the grass maybe an inch in the roads.:angry::realmad:


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

Rangerman;504526 said:


> Just clipped me here this morning we got out at 3:00am and got a whopping 2" in the grass maybe an inch in the roads.:angry::realmad:


Be somewhat happy! That is way more than we got. At least I got to go salt some.payup I didn't even see a snow flake last night! We had freezing rain for 2 hours and heavy rain, the rest. The ground is now drying up like nothing happened! Weatherman and Mother Nature!


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

What a freakin nightmare here. It warmed up a bit around 3am and then cooled back off so it all refroze. It caught the city trucks and MODOT off-guard and everything was SLICK during morning rush hour. I had a near accident where an oncoming car lost control and spun out. The truck in front of me nailed him after he spun himself trying to avoid. I then dropped the blade and SOMEHOW maneuvered around him into oncoming traffic and rebounded. The Explorer behind me hit the pile up. It turned into like an 8 car pile up on a downtown city road. Thank god it was on my way home!!! I have a couple of pictures. I took some video but it didn't turn out at all.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

PLM-1;504760 said:


> What a freakin nightmare here. It warmed up a bit around 3am and then cooled back off so it all refroze. It caught the city trucks and MODOT off-guard and everything was SLICK during morning rush hour. I had a near accident where an oncoming car lost control and spun out. The truck in front of me nailed him after he spun himself trying to avoid. I then dropped the blade and SOMEHOW maneuvered around him into oncoming traffic and rebounded. The Explorer behind me hit the pile up. It turned into like an 8 car pile up on a downtown city road. Thank god it was on my way home!!! I have a couple of pictures. I took some video but it didn't turn out at all.


Well im glad u are okay, and got to plow! did u post the pics yet?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I freakin forgot!! Thanks for reminding me. I will post some tomorrow!!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Whats done to the 5 series that earned it the DINAN badge? also nice e46 ...

mines below


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

riverwalkland;511312 said:


> Whats done to the 5 series that earned it the DINAN badge? also nice e46 ...
> 
> mines below


I know, I saw that too...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

plm you ready for another winter storm?


----------

